# Honda Recon 250 Brake Problem



## maxwell11 (Mar 23, 2009)

I have a 2004 Honda Recon 250, 2x4

Sometimes the front brakes will lock or bind, to release them you have to crack the one of the brake bleeder.   Brakes will release, we took the hubs off and yes we do need need brake linings, but no reason for the brakes to lock or bind.  

Could the rubber brake lines be bad, 

Brakes will work fine for a while then bind up again.

anyone have this problem with Honda brakes.  wheel bearing appear to be good.

Thanks,


----------



## germag (Mar 24, 2009)

Try replacing the pads and see if that fixes it. It could be that the pads are so worn that the caliper piston is extending too far and hanging. It also could be some sort of restriction in the brake lines, or scored wheel cylinder walls, worn out caliper piston, etc. Most likely I think just replacing the pads will help. While you have it apart, check the calipers out real good...check the piston and cylinder for wear.


----------



## c400bronco (Mar 26, 2009)

I agree w/ germag and want to add if they lock while riding, check for warped brake parts, I think those are drum style and if you have rubbing issues your fluid could be getting hot, causing expansion which results in lock up


----------



## maxwell11 (Mar 26, 2009)

today we installed new brake linings in the front wheels of the little Honda Recon 250 es.

all brake adjusters were rusted so we had to use torch to get them loose
one piston in the right brake wheel cylinder was frozen, so we had to drive it out and clean it up.

All seams to be working good now, but will see if brakes bind up again.
had plenty to work with.

Honda dealer said to take back brakes apart, inspect and lube as necessary, he said if the back brakes on these models are not taken apart and lubed from time to time they get almost impossible to get apart.
That job will be for another day as it took us about 4 hrs to repair the front brakes.

Thanks for your replys,


----------



## hawgrider1200 (Mar 27, 2009)

you might oughtaa check those brakes alot more often. peeps that ride 4 wheelers like to play in mud. even if u wash it immediately after u get it home u r gonna leave some in nooks and crannys. Mud is probably the root of ur prob.


----------

